# vaccinations???



## HGSD (May 30, 2012)

My puppy is 6 Weeks old, can I take her to get her shots already or do I have to wait a little longer? Also can I put flea spray on her already or the flea collar? Cause she had some from when I picked her up and I've managed to get some off of her but she still has some on her. And also anybody from Houston know of a good vet?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You've had her for two weeks? I would wait until she's 8 weeks old then vaccinate again at 12 and 16 weeks. As far as flea meds, be careful. She's still really young. Not sure what you could put on her but stay away from store products like Hartz. They have very bad reactions. Make sure you take a stool sample to the vet when you take her in for shots. She probably has worms too.


----------



## HGSD (May 30, 2012)

Yes I've had her for 2 Weeks, and as far as flea treatment I can tho right? Just be careful on which one I give her.


----------



## Jacobs-mommy (Jun 8, 2012)

My Jacob is only 7 weeks old and I treated him for fleas already with frontline. I dont know if i was suppose to or not but it hasnt seemed to hurt him any plus the fleas are gone now. He has also already had his shots but that is because i live in an area that is known to have the parvo virus so i didnt want to take the chance of another one of my pets getting it. Good luck with your pup!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I have used biospot on puppies before (when the risk of treating them is lesser than the benefit of getting the fleas off). 
Some vets will do a free flea treatment, I know ours used to, when a puppy had fleas.

BTW the puppy will likely have tapeworms as well. Ask your vet about that.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Just me, but I would never put any type of flea treatment or chemicals on a puppy that young. Call me paranoid.

I would however give them a good bath probably in dawn dish detergent, they say that kills fleas..

I would FIRST ask your vet what THEY recommend


----------



## HGSD (May 30, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Just me, but I would never put any type of flea treatment or chemicals on a puppy that young. Call me paranoid.
> 
> I would however give them a good bath probably in dawn dish detergent, they say that kills fleas..
> 
> I would FIRST ask your vet what THEY recommend


Well I thought your not supposed to give em a bath till 8 Weeks? Idk how true that is.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You can bathe them. I would try Diane's suggestion with the Dawn dish soap. Make sure to get around her ears and any other little crevices that fleas can hide. I agree that I wouldn't put any chemicals on for fleas without consulting a vet at this age.

Have you chosen a vet yet? You should at least take your puppy in for a check for worms and overall health. 

And...do NOT put that puppy on the floor at the vets office!!!! I would put her in a carrier and only take her out for the exam. Or hold her. She can pick up all sorts of nasties off that floor.


----------



## vivree (May 19, 2012)

You should definitely take her to the vets and get her checked up, they can give you advice on what vaccinations are needed and answer your questions about flea treatment. I'd suggest doing so soon, it's better to be safe than sorry when your puppy's at such a young age.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

most of the flea treatments say do not use on puppy under 12 weeks of age...they can harm puppy...i would do as the others suggested and bathe in dishsoap..just be careful around eyes..and get a flea comb and comb them out


----------

